
Faked in China - huac
http://thenewinquiry.com/essays/faked-in-china/
======
Kristine1975
Shanzhai and the company «Mediatek» mentioned in the article were discussed
here last year
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8802414](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8802414)
regarding a presentation about it at the Chaos Communication Congress. The
video of the presentation is available at
[https://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2014/31c3_-_6156_-_en_-...](https://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2014/31c3_-_6156_-_en_-
_saal_1_-_201412282145_-_fernvale_an_open_hardware_and_software_platform_based_on_the_nominally_closed-
source_mt6260_soc_-_bunnie_-_xobs.html)

------
smaili
It may not to be the same extent, but doesn't the US have the same kind of
thing with "Foakleys", "Folex", etc?

~~~
PhantomGremlin
It's not very common here, IMO.

But I once bought a Rolex for $30 from a street hustler in the Times Square
area of NYC. And I _know_ it's not fake because it says "Rolex" and not
"Folex" on the face! :)

To my surprise, the watch kept decent time for at least a few months. Now it's
dead but might just need a new battery.

------
prodmerc
Heh, I think reusing old parts to make new phones is quite ingenious. Good for
the environment, too :-)

